# Knight v1 pocket mod



## Alex (31/3/16)

*Main features of Smoant Knight V1 TC Pocket Mod*

1. Stealth vaping pocket mod
2. 1-60W output power
3. 0.5-7.0V output voltage
4. Take one 18650 battery
5. Can access to adjust Tank airflow control ring conveniently

6. Temperature control modes support Nickel/Titanium/SS
7. Spring loaded 510 pins and SS connector
8. Pass-through available
9. Side Screen display
10. Support Atomizer resistance low to 0.1ohm
11. Low Resistance Protection
12. Over-time Protection
13. Reverse Polarity Protection
14. Overheating Protection
15. Perform well with Smoant Talos V1 tank
16. Black, White color 
source: http://smoant.com/knight-v1-60w-temperature-control-tc-stealth-vaping-pocket-mod/index.html

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (31/3/16)

WOW, that is nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/3/16)

looks great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (31/3/16)

Thanks @Alex the way you keep us up to date is a sure way to keep the Bank Boss and the Vendors happy. Great Mod.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (31/3/16)

I really need to stop logging on to this forum, everyday there is something new I want

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## shabbar (31/3/16)

Me likey..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/3/16)

thats awesome! i want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/3/16)

Wow, "matches nearly every tank"... thats fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (31/3/16)

Microsoft USB port lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (31/3/16)

Looks like my evic vtc mini's days are numbered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (31/3/16)

Aah...return of the cage mod means no more broken tank glass. 
It has more rounded curves than my eNVy22 and would fit the hand better, but... that fire button near the bottom of the mod irks me.
I spose one could use the "rude" middle finger on the fire button, would take some getting used to though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (31/3/16)

Awesome mod, seeing a lot of different ideas coming through ... love it


----------



## Pixstar (31/3/16)

Alex said:


> *Main features of Smoant Knight V1 TC Pocket Mod*
> 
> 1. Stealth vaping pocket mod
> 2. 1-60W output power
> ...



Wow nice find!! I want...need.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/3/16)

For those who care, its a clone.

The authentic is called the STIG Helix V3

That said, I'm probably going to pick one of these Knight V1's up

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar (31/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> For those who care, its a clone.
> 
> The authentic is called the STIG Helix V3
> 
> That said, I'm probably going to pick one of these Knight V1's up


They look different though. I wouldn't say it's a clone, maybe they've taken a few design cues from it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (31/3/16)

Helix v3


----------



## Pixstar (31/3/16)

Some similarities but probably not a clone...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/3/16)

Pixstar said:


> Some similarities but probably not a clone...
> View attachment 49757




It's a fine line. kinda like the whole Gemini/Griffin thingy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (31/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> It's a fine line. kinda like the whole Gemini/Griffin thingy.


Yeah, but the weird thing about this industry is that clones are blatantly called by the same name lol, could never understand it when I started researching gear.
I just hope they're priced like clones!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (31/3/16)

A 'clone' means it is an identical copy. 
Dave


----------



## kyle_redbull (31/3/16)

Very nice I want one what's the price on these nice for everyday carry. Who's going good to stock them

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (1/4/16)

Can't find pricing. On their FB page they reckon available in April...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/4/16)

OH. MY. GODS. Give it and take my money.


----------



## Willyza (1/4/16)

Nice very Nice....


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/4/16)

not a single review on utube


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/4/16)

Wow nice looking mod and good find @Alex my evic vtc mini is not going to be very happy with me soon.
Keep us posted with prices and expected launching dates my fellow vaping peeps.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/4/16)

This is their tank 













































*Main Features of Talos V1:*
1) Tank Size: 22mm (Diameters) *40.5mm (Height) Not include drip tip
2) Tank Capacity:4.5ML
3) Top Side Filling Juice, cleaner and easier. 
4) 5 Different Types of coil heads to satify different vapers demands
0.3ohm Kanthal A1 dual coils
0.5ohm SS316L coil head
0.5ohm Claptopn coilhead
0.5ohm Titanium coil head
0.5ohm pre-built RBA coil
Wick materials: 100% USA made SS316L wire and Japanese organic cotton 
6) 304SS + Pyrex Glass tube
7) Easy to Clean, all components can be disassembled
8) Adjustable Airflow Control system
8) Black, White and Stainless Steel color

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (1/4/16)

Take my money 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/4/16)

impressive size tank. Normally this is an issue with these small mods.


----------

